# Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Diana Damrau / Yannick Nézet-Séguin / Anna Prohaska / Rolando Villazón
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail*


----------

